# Confused!



## hanni

Came on today but I've just felt so off this month I decided to test and got these this morning. Has anyone ever had this happen?


----------



## soloso

Cant see the pic, try again :) x


----------



## hanni

Can't get the pics to be a small enough resolution to upload


----------



## soloso

Oh no, have you tried cropping it to make the image smaller?


----------



## hanni

Think I've managed it. They're 2 different tests, ones dried now but the line was there earlier. 

We aren't actually trying but I had such an urge to test this month.


----------



## soloso

Well I see it! Has AF properly started?


----------



## hanni

It seems to be. Did another one since and it's the same. Wonder if it's a really dud batch of tests, I'll get another brand tomorrow.


----------



## SparkyMum

I see it too, hmm! 
As previously said, try a different brand and see if you get the same result!


----------



## Suggerhoney

I see it to


----------



## brittany12

I see it and if its a proper AF my guess would be a chemical pregnancy or if your test keep getting darker maybe see your doctor to make sure its not ectopic.


----------



## mummyto3

how did u get on hunni?


----------



## Suggerhoney

How are you hope ure ok


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------

